# Coopers Cerveza ,what Yeast



## fergi (8/1/11)

hi guys, i am going to do a can of coopers mexican cerveza tomorrow,i am going to add the coopers 1kg be2 pack, add another 250 grms dried light malt, and 2 squeezed limes into the fermenter, the yeast options i have are, yeast under the can lid, so4, forbidden fruit, coopers pale ale recultured,i cant get any other yeast tomorrow so thats what i have, any ideas.
cheers fergi


----------



## Tanga (9/1/11)

Any of those should work. I did it with the kit yeast, and it turned out fine. I used a bottle of bundy lime cordial in mine and it added a nice lime finish, so the added lime juice will probably work. Something fruity will probably work well too, though perhaps overpower your lime - so maybe not that. Coopers yeast is always nice and crisp, so that will work. Probably better than the kit yeast.


----------



## roverfj1200 (9/1/11)

I have done this kit with the S-04 with good results.just keep the temp around 18.. Also good as a lager with S-23.. at 12..

Cheers.


----------



## Jezza1979 (9/1/11)

Hey there guys. 

Just recently got back into brewing and I to am about to do a Coopers Mexican Cervasa as well. 

I am wanting to place some lemon or lime into the mix to give it a little hint of flavour. 

How much would you seasoned veterans recommend??? I am thinking 1 lemon and 2 limes.

Cheers,
Jezza


----------



## fergi (9/1/11)

Jezza1979 said:


> Hey there guys.
> 
> Just recently got back into brewing and I to am about to do a Coopers Mexican Cervasa as well.
> 
> ...



first time i have done one of these, from what i have read 2 limes are fine, dont want to overpower it with a real lime flavour, just a hint is what i am after adding extra 250 grms dried malt in mine with 1kg be2, just to give it more mouth feel. really only want it for a quaffing drink when hot.

fergi


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/1/11)

roverfj1200 said:


> I have done this kit with the S-04 with good results.just keep the temp around 18.. Cheers.



I have always had problems with S04 stalling/falling asleep.... even at 25deg



fergi said:


> first time i have done one of these, from what i have read 2 limes are fine, dont want to overpower it with a real lime flavour, just a hint is what i am after adding extra 250 grms dried malt in mine with 1kg be2, just to give it more mouth feel. really only want it for a quaffing drink when hot.
> 
> fergi




try using maltodextrin instead of the dried malt, although the malt will give you a bit more mouthfeel, it will also add alot more sweetness. Maltodextrin will pretty much just give you body and a tad bit of sweetness.


----------



## roverfj1200 (9/1/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I have always had problems with S04 stalling/falling asleep....



S04 tends to rip along for the first few days then take a week to finish off when starting with the dry yeast. But will finish off faster if using the slurry from a the fermenter.

Cheers..


----------



## aaronR (9/1/11)

Jezza1979 said:


> Hey there guys.
> 
> Just recently got back into brewing and I to am about to do a Coopers Mexican Cervasa as well.
> 
> ...




hi guys,

im fairly new to brewing and have been following these posts with interest.

im looking at doing my first toucan with coopers mexican and possibly canadian blonde. my problem is i am unsure whether to pitch both kit yeasts or to source a specific yeast from my lhbs... 

any thoughts would be appreciated. the limes sound like a good idea too..
cheers aaron


----------



## roverfj1200 (9/1/11)

aaronR said:


> hi guys,
> 
> im fairly new to brewing and have been following these posts with interest.
> 
> ...





If you have away to control your temps go with a better yeast.. I like us05 or s04 ale yeasts.. but if your temps can get over say 22deg I would go with the kit yeast. With a 2can I would pitch 2 packets of yeast..

Hope this helps.l


----------



## aaronR (9/1/11)

roverfj1200 said:


> If you have away to control your temps go with a better yeast.. I like us05 or s04 ale yeasts.. but if your temps can get over say 22deg I would go with the kit yeast. With a 2can I would pitch 2 packets of yeast..
> 
> Hope this helps.l




cheers thats been a good help... temps are still a bit up and down. im using frozen pet bottles in an old metal box which i have insulated with foam boxes and metal (kinda like a fridge/esky) and am managing to keep it around 18 to 20c

im currently researching temp control devices and then will be on the look out for an old fridge. i already have a heat pad off an water bed for the heat side of things in the colder months....

im more of an ale person so will steer clear of largers at the moment..

thanks again aaron


----------



## Jezza1979 (9/1/11)

Ok, so I have decided to run with adding Lime. 

Can I use juice concentrate and if so how much? 

Or, should I just buy 2 limes, juice them and boil the juice with some water to make sure its sterilized????

Cheers,
Jezza


----------



## jivesucka (10/1/11)

you have to be careful when adding cordial, especially if there are preservatives that will kill the yeast. coopers mexican cerveza is incredibly boring and ironically any hops you try to enhance the flavour with will completely ruin it.


----------



## Pennywise (10/1/11)

jivesucka said:


> any hops you try to enhance the flavour with will completely ruin it.



Bullshit!


----------



## staggalee (10/1/11)

Galena.......30 g.


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/11)

I've recently kegged my Coopers Cerveza tin that I ended up with before Christmas:

Linky to another site  but I think you have to join up to be able to see the piccies

The Galena has given the beer a significant bitter back-taste that is a tad out of balance, but a good lawnmower. I used S-189 at 19 degrees, worked great.

Edit: nah, l went in as a guest and you can see the pix if interested.


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/2/11)

fergi said:


> hi guys, i am going to do a can of coopers mexican cerveza tomorrow,i am going to add the coopers 1kg be2 pack, add another 250 grms dried light malt, and 2 squeezed limes into the fermenter, the yeast options i have are, yeast under the can lid, so4, forbidden fruit, coopers pale ale recultured,i cant get any other yeast tomorrow so thats what i have, any ideas.
> cheers fergi



How was this brew Fergi?
I am thinking of doing the same if it turned out ok.

Alternatively I am thinking of dry hopping some Citra instead of using the limes.


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/11)

Made this up the other night from leftovers.

Coopers Mex Cerveza
500g homemade candy sugar
400g LLME
400g LDME
200g Carapils (steeped
10g Homegrown Perle @ 10min
S-189 Swiss lager
OG=1036
Currently Brewing @ 10c in the fridge.


----------



## J Grimmer (3/3/11)

AQuestion to those wanting to add lime. have you thought about adding Kaffir Lime Leaves? you could make a little tea and with the leaves to help extract some flavour from the leaves, it might avoid extracting any bitterness from the pith of the fruits. Just a thought. 

Cheers Jan


----------



## mwd (3/3/11)

Be careful if you use Kaffir Lime leaves and don't use too many. I brewed a Chilli and Kaffir lime using Coopers Mex and it had a strange perfumed taste. Just try chewing a leaf first to see if you like the taste first. The chillis I used had bite but I am not sure it was to my liking either. Must get around to trying a commercial chilli beer one time to see what it is like.


----------



## J Grimmer (3/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Be careful if you use Kaffir Lime leaves and don't use too many. I brewed a Chilli and Kaffir lime using Coopers Mex and it had a strange perfumed taste. Just try chewing a leaf first to see if you like the taste first. The chillis I used had bite but I am not sure it was to my liking either. Must get around to trying a commercial chilli beer one time to see what it is like.




:icon_offtopic: Not to hijack the tread, i am interested in what process you did when putting them (chilli and lime leaves) into the brew, was like dry hopping the fermenter with the kit or a boil? I am curious to try.

Cheers


----------



## mjp (4/3/11)

J Grimmer said:


> AQuestion to those wanting to add lime. have you thought about adding Kaffir Lime Leaves? you could make a little tea and with the leaves to help extract some flavour from the leaves, it might avoid extracting any bitterness from the pith of the fruits. Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers Jan


Have used kaffir lime leaves in a coopers lager kit- cant remember the grain and hop additions, but was similar to a barefoot at finishing-although from memory a tad bitterer.I always meant to try it again but never got to it. I do know I smashed 6 leaves with the blunt side of a knife and threw them in after 5 days though- I've gotta start taking better notes!


----------



## homebrewkid (8/3/11)

aaronR said:


> im currently researching temp control devices and then will be on the look out for an old fridge. i already have a heat pad off an water bed for the heat side of things in the colder months....




before you go and spend money on them get an old fridge and just click it on a couple millimeters, i have a old fridge that will keep anywhere between 5 and 25 degrees with the standard thermostat most fridges will.

turn thermostat to off then turn it a couple mm  only this gives me 25 degrees couple more 22 couple more 20 ect ect no need for temp controller 

in winter i use a custom made cupboard with aircon thermostat and a couple 100 watt lights that will go between 16 - 32 degrees.

it might just pay to check the fridge before you get temp controllers

hope that makes sense to you


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/11)

petesbrew said:


> Made this up the other night from leftovers.
> 
> Coopers Mex Cerveza
> 500g homemade candy sugar
> ...


Bottled it last night - FG=1010.
Flavour is okay, but it really makes me glad I'm making AG's more these days.
Just waiting for my lime tree to ripen.


----------



## petesbrew (27/4/11)

Coopers Mex Cerveza
500g homemade candy sugar
400g LLME
400g LDME
200g Carapils (steeped
10g Homegrown Perle @ 10min
S-189 Swiss lager
OG=1036
FG=1010

Verdict - Lime is essential in this one. Honestly it's crap without it. Add the lime and it goes down well. Luckily the lime tree has ripened!


----------



## mwd (27/4/11)

J Grimmer said:


> :icon_offtopic: Not to hijack the tread, i am interested in what process you did when putting them (chilli and lime leaves) into the brew, was like dry hopping the fermenter with the kit or a boil? I am curious to try.
> 
> Cheers



I just sanitised the fresh leaves and chillies and added them to the fermenter same time as the yeast.

Used about 6 leaves and 6 small hot chillies. I did read if you boil the chillies first then you tend to get vegetable flavours in the beer.

Edit: Sorry for delay only just seen the post.


----------

